
Yann LeCun, Geoffrey Hinton and Yoshua Bengio win Turing Award - versteegen
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47721129
======
versteegen
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19499515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19499515)
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/technology/turing-
award-a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/technology/turing-award-
ai.html)

